# Stopped by Cigar Corona CO



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

So, I went to Orlando today, and visited Corona Cigas CO, headquaters, and a store in downtown, Corona Cigars & Diamond Crow Lounge! Both store amazed me with their selection, and staff quality! They have anything from Opus 22 box to Anejos, and Davidoff's Cullebras which retail 52$ a piece! They have very big Diamond Crown, and Davidoff selection! Like Davidoff Robusto Maduro, and Toast acros America and etc!!!!But that sucks that they won't sell em online or other the phone!!!!! Anyone who ever goes to Orlando has to visit those both stores! They have very beatiful lounge, very nice bar, you can find very high end Rums, and Whiskeys which they sell by bottle for like 20k :ask: just wondering who would ever by it! Smoked a My father today, and I can tell you it was extremly fenamulous cigar, way better then opus x, by my opinion! 

And here are couple picks from my pick-up!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great selection of cigars.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Sweet man! nice pick ups.
Im in Orlando all the time, being only a few hours away, i think a roadtrip is in order!!
enjoy your new pick ups brother!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice, they have a hell of a selection. Did you see their selection of Hard to Find Opus X?


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Yikes. Those are some nice sticks. May I ask what the Olivia in the tube is?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

No vintage Cubans?


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

madurolover said:


> No vintage Cubans?


They do have some vintage cubans (at least they did last time I was there) starting around $125 a stick.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The EVP said:


> They do have some vintage cubans (at least they did last time I was there) starting around $125 a stick.


Yep, that is a decent price. :tu


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I remember seeing them but knew that if they were sitting behind glass than it was to expensive for me. When I was there I picked up a Opus Forbidden X that I should be smoking in just over a week when I get a house.

The store is very nice and clean. I sat out front in a rocking chair and smoked a Torano Casa Torano. The inside bar was also very nice.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice Nabs!


----------



## ToJo (Jun 24, 2009)

I was there as part of a vacation in March. The place is fantastic and so is the staff. Only downside is I was told they'd ship to me in Canada but when I got home and emailed, the answer was NO.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice, they have a great selection


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

scottw said:


> Nice, they have a hell of a selection. Did you see their selection of Hard to Find Opus X?


Yeah I did see their Opus X collection, it's not bad! But I have them! The price of Opus X A wasn't too bad 50$ a stick :juggle: Plus I Live close to Tampasweethear so they have all rare Opus X!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

madurolover said:


> No vintage Cubans?


No I passed on them  Maybe next time, I was more Interested in other cigars they had, that I have never seen


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Koolpsych said:


> Yikes. Those are some nice sticks. May I ask what the Olivia in the tube is?


It's Oliva Connecticut Reserve, Nothing special just in tube!
*
*


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

andrew s said:


> I remember seeing them but knew that if they were sitting behind glass than it was to expensive for me. When I was there I picked up a Opus Forbidden X that I should be smoking in just over a week when I get a house.
> 
> The store is very nice and clean. I sat out front in a rocking chair and smoked a Torano Casa Torano. The inside bar was also very nice.


Yeah some cigars were very pricy for a single!!! :bolt: Store is very clean, and Bartenders were :thumb: HOT!!! But Congrats on a new House! Great cigar Choice!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Yep, that is a decent price. :tu


Awesome, I'll sell you a few vintage Cuban cigars. (I'll probably be "fined" for saying that)
for $125 ea. no problem. Send the check my brother :hat:.

B:bolt:


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Awesome, I'll sell you a few vintage Cuban cigars. (I'll probably be "fined" for saying that)
> for $125 ea. no problem. Send the check my brother :hat:.
> 
> B:bolt:


Done Deal brother jk :thumb:


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Corona is one of the very best. I love it there. You are right, their selection is amazing. For vintage CC at the Dr. Phillips location they start at $80 and I believe go up to $250 a stick. There is a rare one that they have the last box know in existence of, box sells whole only I believe $5000. One of my favorite things to do is sit outside with a fine cigar with basically anything I want in arms reach, drink Guinness from the hot bartenders and watch the unbelievable high end/rare cars roll by one after another. It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Corona is one of the very best. I love it there. You are right, their selection is amazing. For vintage CC at the Dr. Phillips location they start at $80 and I believe go up to $250 a stick. There is a rare one that they have the last box know in existence of, box sells whole only I believe $5000. One of my favorite things to do is sit outside with a fine cigar with basically anything I want in arms reach, drink Guinness from the hot bartenders and watch the unbelievable high end/rare cars roll by one after another. It doesn't get much better than that!


:thumb: Definitely!!! Plus, You named one of my favorite Beers!!!! Guinness Draught! Yeah I saw a lot of exotic cars, Downtown was very beautiful! 
Man one day we should get as many puff member as we can to a place like that, and spend a day!


----------

